# Sharpeblades knife came today!



## Handgunner (Apr 24, 2008)

And I couldn't be more tickled!  

If you followed this link Click Here then you saw this knife being made from beginning to end.

What started out as an idea in my head, came to reality with Raleigh's work.  He went above and beyond what I ever expected!

The pictures do NOT do it justice!  And I now know what people meant when they said "You're gonna like it!".

I'm a lefty and this knife fits me perfectly.  Now I wish deer season wasn't so far away!  I'm wanting to skin sumpin'! 

If I get another turkey, I'll baptize this beauty!

Raleigh, thank you again, Sir.  This knife will be handed down once I am no longer able to use it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2008)

That is one purty piece of work!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 24, 2008)

you want to know what is the great part Delton.  You ain't gonna just put that beauty on the mantle.  Sharpeblades will appreciate that your gonna use it too.!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> you want to know what is the great part Delton.  You ain't gonna just put that beauty on the mantle.  Sharpeblades will appreciate that your gonna use it too.!


Shoot yeah I'm gonna use it!  A deer, turkey, squirrel or whatever should feel honored to be cleaned with that knife! *LOL*

I can't wait until the first deer is strung up on the gambrel and folks see me bring that thing out to "go to work" with... 

Another thing I love about it, is the blade is like hollow-ground.  Should be easy to resharpen!


----------



## marknga (Apr 24, 2008)

That is a beautiful knife. I bet it is pretty darn sharp also!

Can't wait to hear details about the "field test"!

Mark


----------



## Snakeman (Apr 24, 2008)

> I'm a lefty and this knife fits me perfectly.





> This knife will be handed down once I am no longer able to use it.


Just wanted to remind you that I'm a lefty, too.  You'll need to hand it down to one of us......... 

Nice looking knife.

The Snakeman


----------



## Al33 (Apr 25, 2008)

That is one beautiful knife Delton. No wonder you are so proud to have it. Quite a testament to the maker!


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 25, 2008)

First class knife, and first class maker as well.
Dan


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 25, 2008)

she turned out purty .......


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 25, 2008)

Here was my idea of the knife I wanted.. I drew it out, sent it to Raleigh, and as you can see.. He nailed it and then some!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful knife!


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice !!! an good drawin as well ..


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2008)

yup...smokin knife right there!


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 27, 2008)

boneboy96   about time for yours????


----------



## FireMedic380 (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW, what a beautiful piece of work, love the snakeskin on the sheath too.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2008)

I got to see and hold this knife the other day, and it, and the sheath are works of art!!


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I got to see and hold this knife the other day, and it, and the sheath are works of art!!


I checked the drawer to make sure that it didn't fall into your turkey bag by accident!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2008)

Wish I hadda thought of that before I left!!    

How`s that cut finger doin`? Does it need medication???


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Wish I hadda thought of that before I left!!
> 
> How`s that cut finger doin`? Does it need medication???


It's doing good... got most of the feeling back in it now.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 7, 2008)

Nick, that just make you look forward to yours.


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2008)

Wow! Thats a beauty Delton,congrats.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 20, 2008)

Raleigh, I skinned my first deer with it last night.  Skinned, quartered, etc... and after I was done, I still shaved my arm with it!!!

Thank you for a great knife!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 20, 2008)

*handgunners new knife*

Thank you sir; havent drawn any blood yet to try my new one on , we can usally do 3 deer before i have to touch them up


----------



## artz (Oct 21, 2008)

Man....what a beauty. It don't get no better than that !
 I think the best surprise of all is the coin molded to shape and put on the butt of the knife.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Oct 21, 2008)

Man that is one spectacular piece of work Raleigh. Superb craftsmanship there.

Delton that's one great knife you have there. I'm green


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*handgunners new knife*

Thanks guy's ; hope your deer hunting is going better than mine , havent seen anything but does and little bucks


----------



## southwind (Oct 21, 2008)

Man that thing is a beauty...who came up with the coin idea?
You knife makers amaze me


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Handgunners new knife*

The coin is what i used  put in the end cap of all of my sheath knives , kinda got away from it until i did Hand gunners knife , i have used buffalo nickles -mercury dimes- liberty quarters and silver dollars


----------



## letmeoutside (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous work.  I'd love to have something like that!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 21, 2008)

You and me both buddy.  That thing is beautiful, and functional too if it'll take on three deer before it needs a touch up!


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Handgunners new knife*

Thanks guys :and yes it will do 3 deer


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 21, 2008)

sharpeblades said:


> Thanks guys :and yes it will do 3 deer


We'll soon see... tonight was #2.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 22, 2008)

*Handgunners new knife*

keep us posted - I have done 2 for my hunting partner and still ready for another one ime going to skin till it wont skin any more


----------



## F1Rocket (Nov 6, 2008)

sharpeblades said:


> The coin is what i used  put in the end cap of all of my sheath knives , kinda got away from it until i did Hand gunners knife , i have used buffalo nickles -mercury dimes- liberty quarters and silver dollars


 Your coin reminds me of the custom the aircraft mechanics in WWII and even now, have of putting a penny from the year a Pratt and Whitney radial is overhauled into a recess in a front cover bolt with safety wire over it. That way you can just look at the front of the engine and know when it was last rebuilt. Tradition is good!







Great knife!! Congrats to the craftsman and the owner.


----------



## critter (Nov 7, 2008)

This Is An Amasingly Beautiful Piece Of Chraftsmanship
I've Ever Laid My Eyes On,great Work,continue To Make Your Mark In History One Blade At A Time


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 7, 2008)

*handgunners new knife*

thank you sir ,i relly enjoy making them


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 7, 2008)

Raleigh, I got 4 deer out of it before I had to touch it up with the diamond stone.

A few strokes across it, and then a few across my leather strop with extra-fine sharpening compound and it'll shave my arm again...

Thanks!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 8, 2008)

*Hand gunners new knife*

Handgunner thats about what we get around here . 3 to 4 on the average before we have to just touch them up and the are shaving sharp again . nice deer your wife got keep up the good work   Raleigh


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 1, 2009)

I felt left out watching everyone show off their Tabor knives, so I wanted to bump mine back up there to show it off again! 

Raleigh, thanks again!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 1, 2009)

*Deltons new knife*

Delton thank You ;i have some of those primitive folders finished if you still want one


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 1, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Delton thank You ;i have some of those primitive folders finished if you still want one


Yes, I still want one... got one in that bullseye damascus like Nicks? 

I ordering some rock Monday to get something in the works for you.


----------



## marknga (Aug 1, 2009)

Always good to see some of Raliegh's work again.
That is a pretty knife.


----------



## bristol_bound (Aug 1, 2009)

Hangunner, 
yours is the one that pushed me over the edge, and I had to have one. Still one of my favorite Tabors ever, I'd love see that one in person. Congratulations Sir. Glad to see it again.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 1, 2009)

bristol_bound said:


> Hangunner,
> yours is the one that pushed me over the edge, and I had to have one. Still one of my favorite Tabors ever, I'd love see that one in person. Congratulations Sir. Glad to see it again.


Next time I'm up through Henry Co.. I'm sure we could meet up for supper or sumpin'...

You can only hold it for a second or two, after that I'd have to charge.


----------



## bristol_bound (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds good Sir, I'd like that.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2009)

Man - I'd love to see and hold that one and Bristol-Bounds ivory one both.   Two of the nicest knives posted here yet - thanks for giving us another peek guys.


----------

